# JS-Menü-Problem :-(



## Jimclever (14. Feb 2009)

Hi, ich bringe für einen Verein eine Internetseite mit JS-Menu von Zeit zu Zeit auf den neuesten Stand.
Problem dabei, ich habe nahezu...naja...absolut...null Java-Kenntnisse. ^^ Das Menü-Konstrukt war quasi schon da....

Klick  <--da gehts lang.

Im Menü Unterkategorien hinzuzufügen ist ja noch easy für Nichtskönner möglich. Nu wird das aber langsam zu voll. ;-)

Menüpunkt "Partnerschaft" muss ich um einen Unterpunkt erweitern. 
Da soweit ich zu hören gekriegt habe, bei dieser Art von Seite ein Drowdown-Menü über die darunter angezeigt htm-Seite hinweg net möglich ist,muss ich irgendwie anders handeln... ;-)

Was muss ich z.B. wo in den Code tippen,damit das Menü "Partnerschaft" ebenso wie beim Punkt "Geschichte" nach oben aufpopt?? Bzw. ganz oben am Seitenrand anfängt?

Geht sowas? Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch mein Anliegen irgendwie vermitteln... ;-)

mfg & thx.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (14. Feb 2009)

Jimclever hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Problem dabei, ich habe nahezu...naja...absolut...null Java-Kenntnisse.


Das sieht man dir an  
JavaScript ist mit Java etwa genauso eng verwandt wie Löwenzahn mit Seelöwen

Tipp: http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/ da hat man schon wesentlich bessere Chancen, eine schnelle Antwort auf deine Frage zu bekommen. Hier wirst du in den Thread "Für Verirrte" verschoben, und musst dann viel länger warten, bis sich einer meldet, falls überhaupt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Feb 2009)

Hab das mal verschoben, es gibt auch JavaScript-Könner unter uns.


----------

